# CD ripping



## huddledfiber (Jun 21, 2012)

I am fairly new to *Free*BSD, but am proficient with Linux.  Trying to work on my command line skills.  Using FreeBSD 9-STABLE.  I want to rip audio CDs and encode them into MP3.  My CD/DVD drive is IDE.  I can mount and view the contents of a data CD I created without problem.  The audio CDs are giving me fits.  I have a store-bought (working) audio disk in the drive.

`cdcontrol info` shows the track list with no problem.

`cdcontrol` can play and stop the disc using this.

`mount_cd9660 /dev/cd0 /cdrom` gives the error 
	
	



```
/dev/cd0:  Device not configured
```

Trying to rip using cdparanoia:

`cdparanoia -B -d /dev/cd0` gives an error 
	
	



```
Unable to open disc.  Is there an audio CD in the drive?
```

I've been Googling my butt off today and have tried all suggestions I could find.

Thanks.

Tom


----------



## roddierod (Jun 22, 2012)

You can not mount an audio CD.

/dev/cd0 is a SCSI device. Do you have the atapicam driver loaded? Issue the command [cmd=]kldstat[/cmd] If you see atapicam.ko in the output, then you are good. *I*f you don't see that in the output then do: [cmd=]kldload atapicam[/cmd] as root.


----------



## mav@ (Jun 22, 2012)

roddierod said:
			
		

> /dev/cd0 is a SCSI device. Do you have the atapicam driver loaded? Issue the command [cmd=]kldstat[/cmd] If you see atapicam.ko in the output, then you are good. *I*f you don't see that in the output then do: [cmd=]kldload atapicam[/cmd] as root.



atapicam is obsoleted in FreeBSD 9.


----------



## tingo (Jun 23, 2012)

FWIW, I prefer audio/abcde when ripping audio CD's. Just one config file, and after that ripping a CD is as easy as
`$ abcde` or `$ abcde -N`.
Make sure that your user has access and rights the the necessary devices in order to read the CD.


----------



## numpad5 (Sep 6, 2012)

I'm not sure since latest FreeBSD I have used is 8.x, but have you verified that cd0 is the right device? As in: Do you have a /dev/acd0?

Also if worse comes to worse I guess you could dd copy the entire cd then mdconfig mount it and rip from that. (maybe)


----------

